# Some day and night shots.



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

A couple of the cemetery being set up.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I love your cemetery and home! Fantastic job! Man, I'd give anything to be able to walk by more homes like that - definitely looks like Fall.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The grim reapers lair on the back patio.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

JohnnyL said:


> I love your cemetery and home! Fantastic job! Man, I'd give anything to be able to walk by more homes like that - definitely looks like Fall.


Thank you sir! Coming from you that is a major compliment! My picture taking skills leave much to be desired compared to many here. Our yard is small but it lends itself to a spooky little "New England" looking family plot. Autumn in PA is truly beautiful. The day shots were taken about two weeks before Hallowen and on H'ween night the leaves were all colored and falling.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Love the cemetery! Did you make all those tombstones?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

DeadSpider said:


> Love the cemetery! Did you make all those tombstones?


Thanks DS! I made the large centerpiece monument with the reaper bust and the smaller stone with the cherub top. The rest are store bought, but I am in the process of making a few more to replace some of those.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey! The reaper one turned out fantastic! (I never got to see the finished product before).


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Ghoul Friday said:


> Hey! The reaper one turned out fantastic! (I never got to see the finished product before).


Thanks GF. I aged it using some of Terra's techniques and it turned out very nice. Sorry for the bad pic but it really does look like old weathered stone.









On Halloween night


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*one more of my scarecrow*

Stands about 9 feet tall at the head.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Darn good stuff


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Bravo! Excellent work.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

WOW! I knew all that stuff in the garage would come together! The new monuments look really good! I'll bet you scared the bejezzuz out of a bunch of kids.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Outstanding cemetery! It does indeed have that New England family plot look to it.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

lewlew said:


> WOW! I knew all that stuff in the garage would come together! The new monuments look really good! I'll bet you scared the bejezzuz out of a bunch of kids.


Thanks Mark! Yeah, you saw a bunch of crap piled in my garage that day but it did actually come together. I have to keep convincing my wife of that every Halloween!



HalloweenZombie said:


> Bravo! Excellent work.


Thanks HZ! Appreciate it



RoxyBlue said:


> Outstanding cemetery! It does indeed have that New England family plot look to it.


Thanks RB! Our yard is really small but we can do some neat stuff. I really would like a bigger "stage" someday but you make do with what you have.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Ugh. I understand the battle with a small yard. Mine might be just a little bigger than yours, but maybe not. 

It looks great.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Cool graveyard. Love the witch on the balcony. The altar table looks great. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything looks great. I love the witch on the balcony also.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool cemetery..
good pics


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice work. I have that same latex reaper bust and now I know exactly how to make it really stand out!


----------

